# Audi TT Residual Values?



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

Quick question, but probably a strange one before I take delivery....

Has anyone yet been quoted a part ex value for their mk3 TT? I'm curious to know what people are being offered for 1 year old Audi TT Quattro Sport STronic (or similar).
Webuyanycar quotes 19000, but just wondering if anyone has been quoted any numbers?

Just trying to do some sums and having a bit of a wobble on my order (I'm costing up whether it actually works out cheaper depreciation wise to instead buy something like a 2-3 year old Jag F-Type or Boxster S)....


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

No but that sounds very low

When we part exd our 20 month old amplified tdi tt wbac offered 22k in October


----------



## Gatsoburner (Mar 20, 2016)

Webuyanycar are the worst out there, and they will buy any car at their px prices !!, however I suspect they don't get many takers, bung any car in on the website and they are well under the prices you can get.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Gatsoburner said:


> Webuyanycar are the worst out there, and they will buy any car at their px prices !!, however I suspect they don't get many takers, bung any car in on the website and they are well under the prices you can get.


Who would you suggest might offer better value?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## gixerste (Dec 13, 2010)

13 month old S-Line quattro S-tronic with 12.8K on the clock with tech pack and B&O music 19 alloys reversing sensors.... 2 px quotes from Audi £21.5K and £22.5K. List price when new about £38K


----------



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

gixerste said:


> 13 month old S-Line quattro S-tronic with 12.8K on the clock with tech pack and B&O music 19 alloys reversing sensors.... 2 px quotes from Audi £21.5K and £22.5K. List price when new about £38K


Ouch, maybe the 19k webuyanycar for a 1 year old Audi TT 2.0TFSI Sport Quattro S-Stronic with 5k on the clock isn't too far off the mark then


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

I know it is slightly off thread, recently went to my local Audi dealer with a view to trade in my immaculate 3 yr old TT roadster, purchased from them, full service, brand new Bridgestone ao tyres and literally just serviced by them that day. They offered me £2k less than we buy any car.com. Couldn't believe the insult from my Audi dealer.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Audi 99% of the time will offer quite a bit lower than wbac lol.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

TTimi said:


> Audi 99% of the time will offer quite a bit lower than wbac lol.


Why is that?


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Most cars they just send off to auction and make a loss on it anyway.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

TTimi said:


> Most cars they just send off to auction and make a loss on it anyway.


I am surprised at that, given that my car is an Audi and would be sold by them on their forecourt? I thought that they were being greedy and want to make more money from my car. I also thought that even if you were selling either an older Audi or a non Audi model they would ring around a few local indie dealers and ask if they wanted to buy your vehicle. Local indies would bid for your car and they would offer that price to you - in effect under right your car at the value offered by the indie dealer.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

I have also had experience of Audi offering significantly less than wbac. Even on stock that they would want on their forecourt. They are greedy and that is all there is to it. That 19k valuation is low but not insulting.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

hooting_owl said:


> I have also had experience of Audi offering significantly less than wbac. Even on stock that they would want on their forecourt. They are greedy and that is all there is to it. That 19k valuation is low but not insulting.


The valuation they offered me was insulting given that I have purchased Audis from them in the past. They have serviced all our Audis for over 10 years and have been loyal to them.

I appreciate they are not a charity and are there to make money, all I want is a fair price for my car. I have purchased sufficient cars over the years and fairly clued up to know when I am being insulted.


----------



## SussexRob (Apr 2, 2016)

Swings and roundabouts - if you get a steal of a deal on your new car, don't expect too much at part-exchange. If time and capital are on your side, generally speaking it's better to move it on privately, or sell to a "local" dealer who may offer slightly more.

That said, I had my A6 2.0 TDI sat on Auto Trader at 16,750 (even though it suggested 17,050) for two weeks. Ended up part-exchanging with Audi at 16,250 when it didn't sell...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

TTimi said:


> Most cars they just send off to auction and make a loss on it anyway.


Ha ! How odd because 6 months before I went to sort out a new TT they wrote to me telling me that they wanted my old TT as they had a high demand for that model.

Can anyone smell bullshit? :roll:

On the trade in Audi vs WBAC - after the low offer from my local dealer and tried 2 other Audi dealers and in fact they both offered my slightly less. WBAC were almost a grand more - less any snags they can dream up and their admin fee of course.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

They know most people just want rid asap.

Selling cars privately involves a lot of messing around nowadays.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

I experienced the reverse of what most have here.I actually got more for my 
tt from a dealer than WBAC were offering.I consider myself lucky in offloading it at the right time,however I got more from WBAC a few years ago for a BMW than what the dealer was offering,so swings and roundabouts.

Two golden rules:

1/ The dealer is never your friend,no matter how much you think you know them and how many times you've bought off them,you're purely a means of income.

2/ Never buy a new car in the hope it will retain value.It won't unless you're extremely savvy and have bought a car that is in high demand,even then demand will tail off.Knowing when to sell on is key.


----------



## jeffgottaaudi (Feb 21, 2016)

My wife and I have been 'buying' cars on PCPs for the past 15 years, VWs, Audis, Mercs and Minis. In the early days of PCPs there was always a small residual amount to put towards the next car. However, with more people following the PCP route, this is now very rarely the case. When we cost a PCP we always assume there is no value in the car and just hand it back, but we add a bit to the monthly rental to save for the next deposit. Surprisingly, there always seems to be a 'generous' dealer contribution to ease us into the next vehicle, which makes up for the poor trade-in value. Swings and roundabouts...


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Alan Sl said:


> TTimi said:
> 
> 
> > Most cars they just send off to auction and make a loss on it anyway.
> ...


I was speaking of non Audis or older Audis to be fair. I was told this by a salesman... lol.


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

jeffgottaaudi said:


> My wife and I have been 'buying' cars on PCPs for the past 15 years, VWs, Audis, Mercs and Minis. In the early days of PCPs there was always a small residual amount to put towards the next car. However, with more people following the PCP route, this is now very rarely the case. When we cost a PCP we always assume there is no value in the car and just hand it back, but we add a bit to the monthly rental to save for the next deposit. Surprisingly, there always seems to be a 'generous' dealer contribution to ease us into the next vehicle, which makes up for the poor trade-in value. Swings and roundabouts...


That's interesting I have always wondered about residuals/equity in a car near/at the end of the PCP agreement, as I have never managed to keep one long enough. I normally end up px'ing the car and paying any negative.

When you say you just hand the car back, do you mean at the end of the agreement rather than px'ing or do you mean px'ing it at the end?


----------



## jeffgottaaudi (Feb 21, 2016)

We've always had 3 year PCP deals, and usually changed cars after two years, but we've had a couple run the full three term. In the majority of cases, whether 2 or 3 years, there has been no equity. However, we've always been able to negotiate a great dealer contribution which has made up for the lack of equity, and has covered the next deposit.


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

leopard said:


> Never buy a new car in the hope it will retain value.It won't unless you're extremely savvy and have bought a car that is in high demand,even then demand will tail off.Knowing when to sell on is key.


Very true - and changing a new car after a short period will always expose you to the greatest amount of depreciation.

One benefit of PCP is that the costs are more predictable at the outset. One downside is that the deals for some cars can be so good, you can't afford to replace like for like when the PCP expires.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I have also used PCPs for many years but not the equity there used to be.I do wonder whether they will die off and leasing
will be the future of car buying.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

90TJM said:


> I have also used PCPs for many years but not the equity there used to be.I do wonder whether they will die off and leasing
> will be the future of car buying.


Only if car manufacturers, dealers and finance companies find they can make more more out of us by pushing leasing deals.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Last time I was offered a px from Audi, he just took the top trade value from Glass's guide.

I don't think they put that much effort into valuing and let "the industry" decide. I think it's largely based on what is paid at auction. Whilst Glass's do value extras, I don't think most people can be arsed keying that in and just assume stock.

I'm still not convinced on the sense in buying a new car. My daily is new, but it was also 0 deposit and costs peanuts - like a very cheap rental.


----------

